# Holy $^&#%*&!! Now THIS is a JET-boat!!



## PSG-1 (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6g-J-ol2nY&list=LLHYpuGo2zvfQcgL2J7VdAqA&index=1


And I thought MY boat was bad with that 4 stroke High Output. Hate to say it, but I think this guy has me beat for the badazz factor!!

I've been saying that for "Season 3" of our series "American Jetboat"...we're gonna do a boat with a SeaDoo 4tec intercooled supercharged engine with 215 HP.

And for "Season 4"....I had the crazy idea of doing a turbine boat, but I figured it would be WAY too expensive, the engine would be too heavy, etc, etc.

According to this guy, that engine weighs 120 lbs and puts out 320 HP!! Dude, I can just about pick that engine up with 1 hand...so, weight would NOT be an issue.

Cost might be a factor, I think an engine like this (used) is about $15K. Still, if I allocate myself a budget and save for a year or two, it IS within the realm of possibility for me.

Man I would love to build my own hull (probably a stiletto shape) and put a turbine engine in it.

I'm still curious what he's using to push this boat, is it a prop, or a jet pump? Looking at the roostertail 50 feet in the air, I would say a jet pump, but I could be wrong.


Anyhow, has anyone on here ever experimented with this type of build? If so, I'd be interested to know about all the idiosyncrasies involved.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 16, 2011)

All I can say is OOOOOMMMMYYYYY! DADDY LIKEY! Awesome boat! If that's a little heli turbine you should be aBle to find one that has met its lifespan as a aerocraft engine for sale cheap since they "expire" and can no longer be used in an aircraft.


----------



## gouran01 (Oct 16, 2011)

sounds super wicked, I would love me a tin tunnel hull though! 1 day!


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take Unnatural Disaster..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTB3mdBqTHA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gmoney (Oct 17, 2011)

That video is pretty sweet. Your fuel bill would be huge with a turbine in it though, and you would need jet fuel. It's obviously doable. It's super loud too! Your neighbors on the lake would love it!

You should find a C40 model 250, 750 shaft horse power, and it's not that much bigger!!!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allison_Model_250

If you do plan on building a jet boat with a turbine in it, I would advise building a steel shroud around the turbine section in case the turbine explodes so you don't become full of super hot shrapnel! 

Post up the progress if you do start the build


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 17, 2011)

unnatural disaster is pretty sweet too! heck i will take just a regualr 40hp two stroke jet outboard. i want a JET! bad!


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 17, 2011)

gmoney said:


> That video is pretty sweet. Your fuel bill would be huge with a turbine in it though, and you would need jet fuel. It's obviously doable. It's super loud too! Your neighbors on the lake would love it!
> 
> You should find a C40 model 250, 750 shaft horse power, and it's not that much bigger!!!!!
> 
> ...




Oh, most definitely, I will build a shroud around the turbine for sure!! Maybe even check into getting some kevlar panels to line it with to contain shrapnel in the event it does explode. Yeah, I bet the fuel bill would be horrible. Some of the turbines advertised say they can burn gasoline, diesel, kerosene, or jet fuel. Still, none of these are cheap.

The turbine build is still a ways off. Like I said, the next objective is to build a jetboat with a supercharged engine, then move on to the turbine. But I'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was seriously playing with building a single stage gas turbine from a T4 turbocharger the fuel requirements were 5gal/hr for 5hp. There was a guy selling ex military gas turbine gensets and base power units on eBay for $5k a few years ago but I don't know how big they were.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/tiernay-turbine-tt-10-gas-turbine-gpu-28V-start-gen-set-/310249055107?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483c48e383

I was thinking 12' with a 80-120hp GT would be fun.

Jamie


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking, a small boat, 14 feet or less in length, so it could use a smaller (less expensive) turbine, as a larger turbine is going to cost more, as well as eating a lot more fuel, making it too cost prohibitive to operate the boat very much. 

With the smaller turbine and less fuel consumption, you could run more without going broke, at least that's my thought on it.

It's definitely a project I am going to do at some point, despite the fact that my girlfriend thinks I've lost my mind for thinking about building a turbine boat. 

Hey, a lot of people thought I was crazy when I first built the aluma-jet, and I proved them wrong about that, so, I think I can prove them wrong about the turbine concept, too.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some guys up in Canada did one a few years ago, built the boat and all, used a hand brake to stop the jet pump from freewheeling. Search YouTube for their boat.


----------

